# Do you really need a hygrometer? Anyone just trust their sticks will be alright?



## JimMarshall (Aug 15, 2015)

This may be blasphemous- but with a good sealing tupperdor or humidor and a quality 2 way humidification media, do you really need a hygrometer? Are there any of you that just trust that things are good? I'm interested to hear discussion.


----------



## Negatron (Jul 3, 2015)

I have a small tupperdor with less than 30 sticks, and I just trust to bovedas to do their job, no hygrometer involved. If I had a more serious humi setup, or was using cedar aside from just sheet liners, I would use a hygrometer.


----------



## Cibao Valley (Jul 8, 2015)

Can't hurt. A hygrometer can at least let you know when your humidification medium needs replacement or refilling as RH will gradually begin to drop. It is a good safety measure to have as one can sometimes overlook or forget to check their device.


----------



## JimMarshall (Aug 15, 2015)

Cibao Valley said:


> Can't hurt. A hygrometer can at least let you know when your humidification medium needs replacement or refilling as RH will gradually begin to drop. It is a good safety measure to have as one can sometimes overlook or forget to check their device.


I agree, I'm just thinking out loud here. I just keep noticing that the first piece of advice everyone gives when someone is having humidor trouble is to grab a boveda and make surer he hygrometer is calibrated. Which got me to thinking- why even use the hygrometer if you're using the gold standard for humidity control?


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

JimMarshall said:


> This may be blasphemous- but with a good sealing tupperdor or humidor and a quality 2 way humidification media, do you really need a hygrometer? Are there any of you that just trust that things are good? I'm interested to hear discussion.


In my humble opinion I would say yes and no. Here's why, The boveda will keep your tupperdor at 65% (or whatever your preferred rh is) that is rock solid so in that sense no you would not need a hygrometer at all as long as you know the sticks going in are at 65%. Now throw in some cigars that are just purchased or are ROTT that arrived at 70% or higher or even the other way around 60% or lower and now you have no way of knowing when the rh will be stable the container.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Great question. I have several small tuperdors but only one hygrometer. I do check them from time to time, but with a tuperdor and Bovedas I'm not sure it's necessary either.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Hygrometers are a tool for those of us who want to have definitive proof of proper RH...do we "need" it or do we just want the piece of mind? We use all sorts of tools in our life that we either "need/want" and it's a choice. If you have 100% trust in a certain tool then by all means use it....if you want to ensure that you are protected...i.e. life insurance, car insurance, warranties, etc. then use your own judgement as to certain risks. I think a hygo is worth the investment....w/o it you accept the risk and consequences and only have yourself to blame if things go wrong....which is why insurance is a huge part of society....we like to protect our investments.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

It's a double check. If your cigars start smoking hot and bitter, the first question is "what does the hygrometer say?" It's not just about the rH, but also about the temp. The hygrometer tells me if the rH OR the temp is out of whack, which helps eliminate variables.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

I have two hygros but 3 coolers, 2 humis and a wineador. So no, I don't really use them, they just sit around being ignored all the time....

my 2 lbs of HF beads and army of Boveda take care of things well enough that I have no lack of faith in my RH always being exactly where I want it...

But if I need to prove it to some naysayer - there the hygros are I guess, haha


----------



## ChokeOnSmoke (Oct 30, 2007)

The air surrounding my coolidor is moist in the summer and dry as the desert in the winter. It varies greatly the amount of time it takes before I need to recharge my beads. I keep TWO hygrometers in my 120 qt cooler. No way I would take a chance of my stash drying out.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I very random in this department. Oddly enough, in my wineadors I have hygrometers even though they hold stead the most and are opened the least often. In two of my wood humidors I don't. In three other wood humidors I do. Two wood humidors that I don't have hygrometers run solely on Boveda packs. The others also have at least either a heartfelt tube, KL tube, and/or HCM bead bag.


----------



## ThaDrake (Sep 28, 2015)

They're probably not needed, but I like seeing that all is well when I open my humidor.


----------



## hawk45 (Aug 9, 2015)

I have 3 tupperdors and two hydrometers. I use Boveda's but I still move them around every week or so just to make sure everything is constant. I think you need at least one good hydrometer. It's cheap protection for your expensive stash. It's not like you're burning them up like your sticks. It's a base part of any good humidor setup. I'd suggest cheaping out somewhere else to save up the $25 for one.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

hawk45 said:


> I have 3 tupperdors and two hydrometers. I use Boveda's but I still move them around every week or so just to make sure everything is constant. I think you need at least one good hydrometer. It's cheap protection for your expensive stash. It's not like you're burning them up like your sticks. It's a base part of any good humidor setup. I'd suggest cheaping out somewhere else to save up the $25 for one.


I do the same. I have one and move it around every so often just to keep tabs. Will most likely buy at least one more, but my financial situation is not the best at the moment. Such is life.


----------



## frankD (Apr 10, 2015)

.

JimMarshall...................." do you really need a hygrometer? "


i played around with a $20 round quarter sized HYGROmeter that gave HUMIDTY and TEMPERATURE and it lasted for about a dozen months or so (the battery and terminal connections had become oxidized) - it was fun to monitor BUT it did nothing for my sticks = period

the situation i have is here in SOUTH FLORIDA is the two critical factors to successful storage are abundantly readily available daily in large doses and being ON the GULFSTREAM current it brings me even more of a good thing - i only need to shelter the sticks from direct sunlight and everything is fine

however, IF i had an "investment" stash, where it is dry and cold for the winter months, i certainly would rather rely on a well-maintained and monitored BOX, including a HYGROmeter, with a back-up

just sayin



frankD


----------



## HighNoon (Jun 17, 2015)

I agree with a lot of these guys. Honestly unless you have a huge humi and an active system I don't see the point (says a guy w/ several hygrometers). I think the easiest way would be to stock up on the larger boveda packs and call it a day. I started with the beads and supplemented with boveda to overkill my humi control. However I would have no issues going pure boveda if I could do it again.


----------



## Rico1120 (Jan 23, 2013)

A hygrometer is wise. I have a Caliber IV hygrometer in my Savoy Glass-Top. I see the humidity drop as my collection depletes; however, it helps me become more aware of the humidity level I like. A hygrometer will let you know where you are.


----------

